

You Can Now Run Android Apps on Chrome for Windows, Mac and Linux - ck2
http://www.omgchrome.com/run-android-apps-on-windows-mac-linux-archon/

======
ck2
helpful links:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/chromeapks/comments/2gryt0/compatib...](https://www.reddit.com/r/chromeapks/comments/2gryt0/compatible_apps_status_list_how_to/)

[https://github.com/vladikoff/chromeos-
apk/blob/master/archon...](https://github.com/vladikoff/chromeos-
apk/blob/master/archon.md)

[https://github.com/vladikoff/chromeos-
apk/blob/master/multip...](https://github.com/vladikoff/chromeos-
apk/blob/master/multiple-apps.md)

